# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  دوستان كسي تو آسيا تك - و پارس آنلاين آشنا داره ؟ بعد اينترنتي كه مخابرات شهرستان ها ميده از چه شركت

## hossein 2005

سلام
دوستان كسي تو آسيا تك - و پارس آنلاين آشنا داره ؟ ميخوام برام يه آدرس مك سرچ كنه ؟
 بعد اينترنتي كه مخابرات شهرستان ها يا مخابرات تهران به مردم ميده از چه شركت isp هست ؟
اينترنت كل ايران از طريق چند شركت اصلي توزيع ميشه ؟
ممنون

----------

